# zivan ng1 aux1 for interlock?



## dtbaker (Jan 5, 2008)

dtbaker said:


> - has anyone used the AUX1 terminal for this purpose ?
> - would I use the CO (neg) and NO ?


geez, no reply from the group OR zivan support... this can't be that usual a question?!


----------



## dtbaker (Jan 5, 2008)

ok, I got a call back from Zivan usa, and thought I would post in case somebody else is looking this issue up later..... The answer is yes, I SHOULD be able to use AUX1 C and NO to feed 120v power to my interlock; so I do not have to splice into the power cord, or open the cover, or anything....


----------



## dtbaker (Jan 5, 2008)

dtbaker said:


> ok, I got a call back from Zivan usa, and thought I would post in case somebody else is looking this issue up later..... The answer is yes, I SHOULD be able to use AUX1 C and NO to feed 120v power to my interlock; so I do not have to splice into the power cord, or open the cover, or anything....


darn... I have everything together, and now the back of the charger where the wires are is pretty hard to get to.... and I have NO 120v when the charger is active. ;( I couldn't really test this beforehand because the charger doesn't activate unless the full battery pack is hooked up, and I didn't have the full pack connected until the charger was wired in....dang.

so.... I would advise AGAINST using the zivan AUX1 'c' and 'no' tabs to power an interlock relay. I would suggest either getting it from the plug connection, or opening the box and getting into the power supply at the front end.


----------



## ElectriCar (Jun 15, 2008)

Look in the back of the book for a symbol like -[]- and another -[\]- These symbols may also be on the label of the charger. 

These are contact symbols. Each side of the contact has a number for the corresponding connection terminal. You have two if its' like my NG6. The first symbol -[]- means the contact is open when the charger if off (normally open) NO and the 2nd symbol means that contact is closed (normally closed) NC with the power off. If the contacts are touching inside the contact is *closed*. If not it is *open*.

When the charger is energized, those contacts are also energized. At that time the NC contacts open and the NO contacts close. I connected mine to the NC contact so that when energized the NC contact opens preventing power to reach the KSI relay I think which prevents power from reaching the contactor coils.


----------



## ElectriCar (Jun 15, 2008)

Sorry I didn't read your threads closely but the C and NC should be used to break a connection when charging. I think mine has two of those NO C NC connection. The C stands for Common and is connected to one side of both switches as such. 

NO-[]-C-[/]-NC 

The wires connect in my crude drawing above are connected at the letters.

This way for example you could connect +12 to C. When off NC would have 12V coming out. When energized NC would be dead now and NC would have 12V coming out of it. You could power two LED's , Red for cord connected and Green for cord not connected.


----------



## dtbaker (Jan 5, 2008)

ElectriCar said:


> When the charger is energized, those contacts are also energized. At that time the NC contacts open and the NO contacts close. I connected mine to the NC contact so that when energized the NC contact opens preventing power to reach the KSI relay I think which prevents power from reaching the contactor coils.


okay, from these responses, I think i was understanding the concept correctly, but for some reason the charger is NOT closing the NO terminal when plugged in.

In my case (with the NG-1) the docs show that the C-NO should kick out 120v when charging. I wired these to an interlock relay A-B which are supposed to take 120v input to throw the coil. I tested the relay with plain jumpers from a wall socket, and the coil DOES operate. Unfortunately, I did NOT test the charger AUX 1 C-NO terminals after I had the battery pack wired. right now I would have to take a good half hour to remove two batteries, re-cable, and get to the AUX terminals while the charger was in operation....

so for now, I am just operating without this extra safety feature of a charger interlock.... hoping I don't drive off while plugged in.


----------



## ElectriCar (Jun 15, 2008)

Not sure I understand how you're connecting everything but... The contacts don't put out anything per se. They only pass along what you connect to the C terminal. When the charger energizes the internal relay to operate the contacts, it just closes the internal contacts for the NO terminal and what is tied to C now is on NO as well and therefore it's not on NC anymore until it de-energizes. 

Here's how mine is wired and maybe you can transpose that to your situation. My KSI relay when energized applies 12V power to the contactors. In order to do so the inertia switch must be ok and the ignition on. 

The ignition switch wire on mine did go to one of the two coil terminals on the KSI relay and supplied the +12V to energize it. The other terminal of the KSI coil was tied to the 12V system - terminal. Therefore when the +12V on the ignition was applied to the coil it energized.

Now, I wanted to prevent that while charging so I took the ignition wire off the KSI relay but left the - side of the KSI coil connected.

The ignition wire was then placed on AUX1 C terminal. I then ran a wire from the AUX1 NC terminal to where I removed the ignition wire from on the KSI coil input. 

Now when the ignition is turned on, AUX C has 12V on it. *IF* the charger is *NOT plugged in*, NC also has the 12V on it and the new wire carries that 12V over to the KSI input just as the ignition wire did before.

Plug the charger in and the NC connection on AUX1 opens internally and prevents the ignition 12V from reaching the NC terminal and thus the KSI terminal doesn't have 12V on it now either. 

And "Voila" you can't drive off snatch the cord out of the wall!

Hope this helps. It's past my bed time!


----------



## dtbaker (Jan 5, 2008)

ElectriCar said:


> The contacts don't put out anything per se. They only pass along what you connect to the C terminal.



hhhmmmm, this would explain why I am not getting anything. From the zivan ng-1 manual, I read that the AUX 1 connections would close/open and pass along 120v..... but what you are telling me is more along the lines that the AUX1 is basically an internal RELAY that opens/closes and passes along what you put into 'C'.

this makes all the difference in the world. 

unfortunately, its going to have to wait for correction untill I have some other reason to pull out my middle battery rack so I can easily reach the back of the charger and test this out.


----------

